# Mon iTunes ne détecte plus mon iPod



## vnek (29 Novembre 2008)

Quand je connecte mon iPod à mon PC, iTunes n'affiche pas mon iPod, il m'est donc impossible de transférer de la musique sur l'iPod. Je suis obligé d'utiliser un autre ordinateur où il apparaît correctement dans le iTunes de cet ordinateur. 

   Cependant, quand je le connecte à mon PC, l'écran de mon iPod affiche "connecté" et il apparaît dans les périphériques de l'ordinateur... 

   Quelqu'un saurait m'aider ? Merci beaucoup d'avance !


----------



## yohanne (1 Décembre 2008)

C'est Bizarre!

Connecte ton Ipod au Pc et vérifie s'il apparaît sur le poste de travail. Tu sauras ainsi si c'est Windows ou Itune qui ne détecte pas ton Ipod. 

Ps: Peut-être que tu peux utilisé l'autre ordinateur pour transférer ta musique ou sauvegarder ta musique, on ne sait jamais!


----------



## MaToNu (1 Décembre 2008)

Tu peux aussi voir si il apparait dans le gestionnaire de périphérique, tu fais cliques droit sur poste de travail, propriété, matériel, gestionnaire de périphérique, et tu regardes si il apparait. Si il apparait, tu cliques sur "mettre à jours le pilote" et normalement ça va après. J'ai eu le même problème que toi, et chez moi ça a marché alors...


----------



## SP-57 (6 Février 2011)

moi j'ai le même problème mais sur mac.
l'ipod touch est reconnu sur PC mais pas sur mac (sur mac le dessin de la batterie n'apparait meme pas a la place du fond d'écran)


----------



## JaiLaTine (7 Février 2011)

Vous avez essayer de desinstaller Itunes et de re-tester


----------



## Sebaudi (17 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Je "crois" que pour SP-57 il y a une solution
En effet moi je suis en mac os x 10.6.6 et j'ai eu le même problème que toi(il y a a peu près un mois) pour mon iPod touch 4(mon mac ne le reconnaissait plus nul part, ni sur iTunes ni sur le poste de travail) jusqu'à ce que Apple nous propose une mise a jour du SDK (IOS) qui devait régler ce problème, puis j'ai fait cette mise a jour et cela a réglé entièrement mon problème.

Donc (je ne suis pas sur) ton problème devrait être lié a ton sdk, il faudrait que tu possèdes la mise a jour de celui-ci(SDK)
Regarde bien dans "Mise à jour de logiciels"


----------



## lea0013 (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai le même problème : j'ai un MacBook Pro, et depuis quelques temps, Itunes ( 10.4.1 ) ne détecte plus mon Ipod Nano.
Mon mac reconnait l'Ipod, l'icone apparaît sur le bureau. L'ipod se charge, mais il n'apparait pas dans Itunes.
J'ai essayé tous les conseils dispensés sur ce site, entre autres désinstaller/réinstaller Itunes... Rien ne fonctionne.

HELP please !!!!
Merci d'avance


----------

